# ORV Road Use in Huron County?......Maybe!



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Huron County will consider and ORV (actually a vote) Ordinance in June 2010. Road use possibly by July 1.

http://www.responsibletrails.org/Michigan/public-hearing-planned-for-proposed-orv-ordinance.html

It's difficult for me to keep up on all the breaking news concerning new/modified ORV ordinances...............if you here of any "new" counties considering these, shoot me an e-mail or PM me an I get it up on the web page (link in the first post in the sticky at the top of this forum).

Steve


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

http://www.co.huron.mi.us/documents/ADOPTED ORV Ordinance.pdf

Adopted: 6/22/2010

Effective: 7/1/2010

We're on a roll!!!

Steve


----------

